# Driving from Florida to Virginia with a gun



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Driving up to Virginia to visit a college for my daughter with my family. Can anybody tell me if I can go thru all the states without a problem, I do have a cc permit, or is there a link to see what states reconize the Fla permit. Has anyone made the trip? I could not find a good link to answer my question. 
Thanks and appreciate any help provided.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

This link might get you the info you need.

http://handgunlaw.us/

Have a nice trip


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SC *does not* honor your FL permit. When my mother and her husband came to visit last summer from FL, the SC State Police told him to unload the gun and lock it up when passing through.

AS TOF suggested, check out the handgunlaw sight. This is especially important since you will be traveling to states that have a lot more restrictions on CCW and it's your responsibility to know and obey the CCW laws of each state you are visiting.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Todd said:


> SC *does not* honor your FL permit. When my mother and her husband came to visit last summer from FL, the SC State Police told him to unload the gun and lock it up when passing through.
> 
> AS TOF suggested, check out the handgunlaw sight. This is especially important since you will be traveling to states that have a lot more restrictions on CCW and it's your responsibility to know and obey the CCW laws of each state you are visiting.


When did they come to visit? The States SC recognizes changed late last year. Need to check again as I believe they do now honor FL.

http://www.sled.sc.gov/Reciprocity1.aspx?MenuID=CWP


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> When did they come to visit? The States SC recognizes changed late last year. Need to check again as I believe they do now honor FL.
> 
> http://www.sled.sc.gov/Reciprocity1.aspx?MenuID=CWP


Last March?

That's good to hear. I won't lose SC when we head back down!


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Georiga prohibits carry in public buildings.
That means the one rest area on I-95.

Of course at 3 am. I had a GA State LEO tell me I was crazy if I wasn't carrying while I went to the bathroom.

AFS


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I do remember that one. 

Whenever we drive down, we always end up stopping off this one exit just outside of Savannah. And we don't ever plan it either. We try to avoid highway rest stops unless it's an emergency diaper change.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> When did they come to visit? The States SC recognizes changed late last year. Need to check again as I believe they do now honor FL.
> 
> http://www.sled.sc.gov/Reciprocity1.aspx?MenuID=CWP


Beat me to it.

And as for rest areas in SC, they allow CC here. I believe that's the only state building that allows CC.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

AirForceShooter said:


> Georiga prohibits carry in public buildings.
> That means the one rest area on I-95.
> 
> Of course at 3 am. I had a GA State LEO tell me I was crazy if I wasn't carrying while I went to the bathroom.
> ...


Better to ask forgiveness Than going without.
I'm a Georgia resident and carry almost everywhere unless they have metal detectors and you are legally prohibited. Nobody is checking rest areas, I'm sure. Had a friend get mugged in a rest area on I95 at 7am one time. Best to be carrying on the road.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

See www.handgunlaw.us

BTW, GA specifically exempts rest stop buildings from the "public buildings" restriction.


----------



## jreidthompson1 (Jun 7, 2019)

https://www.ncdoj.gov/getdoc/19be62...2/2-6-3-6-3-Concealed-Weapon-Reciprocity.aspx

NC reciprocity

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jreidthompson1 (Jun 7, 2019)

http://www.vsp.virginia.gov/Firearms_Reciprocity.shtm#Footnote_1

VA reciprocity

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

